# cheapest broadband?



## partnership (2 Dec 2012)

Currently with vodafone paying 45 per month, have 70 gb.  Packages with Eircom all seem to be much lower than this.

What is the cheapest broadband with around this gb?  We actually don't use the phone except once in a blue moon.


----------



## burmo (2 Dec 2012)

For me Smart Telcom was the cheapest at 30 euro per month including line rental.


----------



## reddanmm (2 Dec 2012)

I got 60gb from three for 30eu per month on their wifi connects up to 5 devices .


----------



## partnership (4 Dec 2012)

Just read a post on another forum that someone had changed to sky.  They live in Dublin.  Nothing on their website yet - anyone else have sky?


----------



## poolfan (6 Dec 2012)

Sky have been ringing people who have already pre registered

There have been some very good offers

Nothing on their website yet

Look over on boards.ie under bargains

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=346


----------



## Locke (11 Dec 2012)

Registered interest on the Sky Website for Broadband (BB). 

In Dunshaughlin though so I would imagine it will be a while until they are offering the service there. 

The key for me, is having Phone, TV, Broadband in one bill. UPC don't do BB in Dunshaughlin so that is not an option. 

Happy with the Sky TV service, if the BB did come it would end up cutting my overall cost by approx €40 a month.

Obviously it would all hinge on what service they could offer in relation to BB.


----------



## serotoninsid (11 Dec 2012)

Locke said:


> Happy with the Sky TV service, if the BB did come it would end up cutting my overall cost by approx €40 a month.


I doubt there would be any significant saving.  If they get that up and running, they will be operating as a reseller (of eircom wholesale dsl product).  There is little scope for savings here - as regardless of what they offer, it will come with the eircom line rental component (the highest in europe).


----------



## cmalone (19 Feb 2013)

*Best value home broadband*

Is there a summary of best offer

Like what Imagine have, with free calls

Also Smart Telecom

Any advice

Was with UPC- customer service not the best!


----------

